# CPMA exam



## deedeeo

Does anyone know the pass to fail rate percentage for CPMA exam?  I test 12/19.  thank you in advance


----------



## pedscoder21

70% pass!


----------



## mahoneyemail@aol.com

pedscoder21 said:


> 70% pass!



that's really good to hear


----------



## CodingKing

christina78239 said:


> hello, i just took the exam, its not 70% total they break it down into section, three. you have to have a passing rate of 70% in each section not total like i was told by the proctors.  i failed it, got a 61%  will be taking it again in feb 2016. I got a 47% on first section a 50% on second then a 49% on third section. that sucks. I was told by proctors that its a 70% total to pass but thats for the CPC exam, not the CPMA exam, its different.



I'm confused. If there are 3 sections and you received 50% or less on all 3, how does that figure to 61% for the whole test?

The AAPC site breaks it down into 6 sections.


Medical Record Standards and Documentation Guidelines
Coding and Documentation Compliance Guidelines
Coding and Reimbursement Concepts
Scope and Statistical Sampling Methodologies
Medical Record Auditing Abstraction
Category Risk Analysis and Communication

When you get the CPC score it tells you only how you performed on sections you received under 75% on but no information on the sections you received over 70% on (you can request a breakdown on all sections separately). It sounds to me as if you failed in 3 of the 6 sections and passed the other 3.


----------



## lillian38

The test has 150 questions. You are allowed to miss 45/ overall score of 70%. The test us broken down into 6 sections. The percentages you receive are how you faired on the individual sections and has nothing to do with scoring. They send show you your lowest percentages so you know what areas of the test to focus on. If you receive only three sections that mean you should focus more on the sections for your next exam.


----------



## christina78239

*CPMA exam passing grade.*



CodingKing said:


> I'm confused. If there are 3 sections and you received 50% or less on all 3, how does that figure to 61% for the whole test?
> 
> The AAPC site breaks it down into 6 sections.
> 
> 
> Medical Record Standards and Documentation Guidelines
> Coding and Documentation Compliance Guidelines
> Coding and Reimbursement Concepts
> Scope and Statistical Sampling Methodologies
> Medical Record Auditing Abstraction
> Category Risk Analysis and Communication
> 
> When you get the CPC score it tells you only how you performed on sections you received under 75% on but no information on the sections you received over 70% on (you can request a breakdown on all sections separately). It sounds to me as if you failed in 3 of the 6 sections and passed the other 3.



ok yes  these are my scores from the CPMA test I took back in Dec 2015

I will go down the 6 sections
76%
71%
50%
81%
47%
100% 
now if you add all those up you get 425 divided by 6 because there are 6 sections on the test right well f I do that i get a score of 70.8%, then I passed, but they said i failed because i got according to them a 61 % this is crazy. so does anyone know did i pass going by this? or is it graded by a points system? I am so upside by this...


----------



## TheStephCode

I just called AAPC on another matter and added this question while I had them on the line.  They confirmed that pass/fail is based on an overall score of 70%.  You can fail one area but still pass as long as your overall score is 70% or above.

Christina, I encourage you to call and further discuss your score.  I get the same result as you, 71%.


----------



## twizzle

deedeeo said:


> Does anyone know the pass to fail rate percentage for CPMA exam?  I test 12/19.  thank you in advance


I know this was a thread started last year but isn't the poster asking how many pass the CPMA compared to how many take it, not what is the passing score? Passing scores are always 70%
I think only AAPC themselves would have access to the information you sought.


----------



## TheStephCode

Yes, that was the focus when this thread was posted in 2015.  When this thread was resurrected recently it was an inquiry into the poster's exam results and if her exam results qualified for a passing score.


----------



## twizzle

TheStephCode said:


> Yes, that was the focus when this thread was posted in 2015.  When this thread was resurrected recently it was an inquiry into the poster's exam results and if her exam results qualified for a passing score.



Fair comment. The scoring did seem a little weird though but, as someone said, in order to pass you need to get no more then 45 questions wrong. Score 105 correctly and you pass with a 70%.


----------



## Mandabelle316@gmail.com

christina78239 said:


> *CPMA exam passing grade.*
> 
> 
> 
> ok yes  these are my scores from the CPMA test I took back in Dec 2015
> 
> I will go down the 6 sections
> 76%
> 71%
> 50%
> 81%
> 47%
> 100%
> now if you add all those up you get 425 divided by 6 because there are 6 sections on the test right well f I do that i get a score of 70.8%, then I passed, but they said i failed because i got according to them a 61 % this is crazy. so does anyone know did i pass going by this? or is it graded by a points system? I am so upside by this...


Was there ever a follow up on this? I am currently having a similar breakdown issue where there is nowhere on the site or in writing that the cpma is graded on a different scale. 70% overall


----------



## sls314

Mandabelle316@gmail.com said:


> Was there ever a follow up on this? I am currently having a similar breakdown issue where there is nowhere on the site or in writing that the cpma is graded on a different scale. 70% overall



That person wasn't using math correctly.  The passing score is 70% overall.

All she did was take an average of her section scores.  That number is meaningless.  

There are a different number of questions in each section - the average of the section scores doesn't represent the score on the test as a whole.

150 total questions.  To pass the exam, you need to answer at least 105 questions correctly.  (70% of 150 = 105)


----------

